# What Power Steering Fluid ?



## drock (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi! 

My 95 Sentra's PS fluid is low, and I plan to add some.. I don't have the owners manual... Searched the forums but I think I am still not very sure about the final answer. 

I believe my car needs a Dexron II (or III ?) "Power Steering Fluid"..but is something like that really available ? All I see on Walmart and Autozone with Dexron III is the ATF, but not the Power Steering Fluid. The PS fluid available is the generic Valvoline one..I compare two bottles and I see the PS fluid is transparent unlike the red ATF. And the PS fluid in my car is kinda dark brown (might have been red once).. so I am afraid to add that transparent generic PS fluid in my car. .. So am I left with only one choice, add the Dexron III ATF ? 

What do you guys do ? Anyone who added the Dexron ATF to the power steering and had no problems ?

Thanks!
Drock.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

im pretty sure that the dexron III/mercon is for both the AT and the PS. i read it somewhere...cant remember though.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

Not sure for your specific situation, but I've always put ATF in my power steering.


----------



## Toyotaguy (Oct 29, 2004)

spelch said:


> Not sure for your specific situation, but I've always put ATF in my power steering.


Definitely use Dex III. It supercedes the old Dex II and IIe spec which is what is in the manual. If your fluid is brown it is likely dirty and/or burnt. I would flush it out, or as an alternative flush a couple of quarts through it, sucking out the old stuff with one of those small gear oil pumps.


----------



## drock (Apr 18, 2004)

Toyotaguy said:


> Definitely use Dex III. It supercedes the old Dex II and IIe spec which is what is in the manual. If your fluid is brown it is likely dirty and/or burnt. I would flush it out, or as an alternative flush a couple of quarts through it, sucking out the old stuff with one of those small gear oil pumps.


Thanks for the responses!! When you say "use Dex III", do you mean Dex III ATF ? Or is there anything available as *Power Steering Fluid* with Dexron III ?

Also, if I use Dex III ATF, do I HAVE TO drain the old fluid ? Or is it okay to mix them ?

Also, can anyone with a Sentra B14 manual tell me please, what exactly does it say there to use as Power Steering Fluid ? ..I don't have an owners manual


----------



## drock (Apr 18, 2004)

anyone else ? with a B14 sentra owners manual ?


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

the manual is at in a sticky at the top of the b14 forum.

but yes, they mean use dex III ATF


----------

